# Komponenten-Zusammenstellung für Work- bzw. Spiele-Computer ok?



## Renier (18. Mai 2014)

*Komponenten-Zusammenstellung für Work- bzw. Spiele-Computer ok?*

Hallo und Guten Tag,
ich möchte mir einen Computer selber zusammen bauen. Dazu habe ich mir die folgenden Bauteile heraus gesucht.
Passen diese Teile zusammen? Wo kann ich noch verbessern bzw. optimieren? 

CPU
Intel Core i7-4770 BOX, 3.4GHz, LGA 1150, 4C/8T

CPU-Kühler
Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition, für alle Sockel geeignet

Mainboard ATX
Asus Z87 Plus, LGA1150, SLI/CFX

Arbeitsspeicher RAM
Kingston ValueRAM (2x, 8GB, DDR3-1600, DIMM)

SSD Solid-State-Disk
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250 GB 2,5 Zoll, MZ-7TE250BW

Festplatte
WD Caviar Green, 64MB, 1TB, SATA-3, WD10EZRX

Festplatten-Kontroller
- Notwendig? Welchen?

Gehäuse
Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN5 - Black & White Edition

Netzteil
Be quiet Pure Power L7 350 Watt

DVD-Brenner
ASUS DRW-24F1ST (Schwarz)

BlueRay-Brenner
ASUS BW-16D1HT (Schwarz)

Grafikkarte
Club 3D HD 7750 1GB Low Profile, PCI-E x16 3.0, DP, HDMI

Kartenleser
RAIDSONIC ICY Box IB-865

WLAN + Bluetooth
Intel Mini PCI-Express Steckmodul

Soundkarte
- Welche ?

TV-Karte
DVB-C der Fa. Citycom

Für ihren Kommentar bzw. Verbesserungsvorschlag meinen besten Dank.
Mit vielen Grüssen und eine gute Woche wünscht
Renier


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2014)

Willst Du denn in jedem Falle übertakten? Wenn nein, dann nimm den Xeon E3-1230v3, als Board reicht dann eines um die 70-90€, Chipatz egal. Beim CPU-Kühler ginge dann auch ein etwas günstigerer, damit der PC schön leise bleibt.

Festplatte: keine green nehmen - die kann etwas langsamer sein. Nimm eine Blue oder aber auch eine ganz andere mit 7200 U/Min.

Festplattencontroller zusätzlich ist nicht nötig, außer Du willst mehr als 6 Festplatten/SSDs einbauen 

Gehäuse ist gut, aber auch schon in der gehobenen Preisklasse


DVD/BD-Brenner: wozu überhaupt Bluray? Und dann noch Brenner? Im PC-Bereich spielt BluRay keine Rolle, BluRay brennen zur Datensicherung ist auch Unsinn bei den Preisen für externe HDDs und USB-Sticks heutzutage, und für Filme sollte man lieber einen externen Player nehmen, denn für den PC musst Du idR sowieso erst eine kostenpflichtige Software kaufen, damit alles klappt, was mit dem Brenner dann ingesamt teurer ist als ein solider externer BluRay-Brenner. Wenn Du trotzdem auf Bluray bestehst, dann wäre da immer noch die Frage: wozu zusätzlich ein DVD-Brenner? Das BluRay-Laufwerk lies ja auch CDs/DVDs.

Zu WLAN und TV kann ich nichts sagen, vlt. mal bei amazon, alternate, mindfactory schauen, ob es da Meinungen zu den Produkten gibt. Soundkarte: die lohnt sich nur, wenn Du wirklich gute Boxen oder Kopfhörer hast. Ansonsten reicht der Mainboard-Sound völlig aus. 


Und nun noch zu was wichtigem: die Grafikkarte taugt für Games nicht viel und passt auch kein bisschen zur CPU. Um welche Spiele geht es denn? An sich sollte man für einen modernen Spiele-PC und erst recht dann, wenn man so viel für eine Top-CPU, Board, Kühler, Gehäuse usw. ausgibt mindestens eine AMD R9 270X (170€) nehmen ^^  Dazu wäre dann aber auch ein Netzteil mit eher 450-500W nötig.


----------



## Renier (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo Herbboy, super so eine schnelle Profi-Antwort - vielen Dank !!!
 Übertakten will ich nicht. Der PC sollte schön leise bleiben. Ich mache keine High-End-Spiele, doch Flugsimulatoren.
Komponenten hatte ich aus c't herausgelesen. Einen guten Produktevergleich, tabellarisch, bietet digitec.ch 
Welcher CPU-Kühler kühlt gut und leise?
DVD/BD-Brenner: Ihre Antwort ist richtig - ich habe da einen Überlegungsfehler gemacht. Es braucht nur einen DVD-Brenner.
 Gehäuse schwarz-weiss passt besser in die Wohnung und oben kann man eine Festplatte anstecken.
Gibt es noch zur genannten Grafikkarte noch eine Alternative?
Viele Grüsse  Renier


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2014)

Die Grafikkarte ist halt echt weniger als "Einsteigerklasse" - da solltest Du unbedingt mindestens eine R9 270X nehmen. 

Als CPU würde Dir vielleicht auch ein Core i5-4570 locker reichen - in Spielen ist der i7-4770 nicht nennenswert besser, außer das Spiel unterstützt 8 Kerne, was aber bei kaum einem Spiel der Fall ist. Könnte aber speziell bei ner Flugsim doch was bringen. Aber da Du nicht übertakten willst, nimm einen Xeon E3-1230v3 (der hat auch effektiv 8 Kerne wie ein core i7, kostet aber weniger). Und als Mainboard reicht dann wie gesagt eines für 70-80€.


Das mit so Vergleichstabellen, grad bei nicht-Gamermagazinen, ist so ne Sache. Die 7750 ist für ihren Preis okay, aber eben auf heutigem Stand sehr schwach - Karten unter 100€ sind an sich nie "gut", wenn es um die Tauglichkeit für die jeweils aktuellen Spiele geht. So 150-200€ sollte man mindestens ausgeben, aber mehr als 300-350€ wiederum muss es auch auf keinen Fall sein. Für moderne Grafikkarten brauchst Du ein stärkeres Netzteil, z.B. wäre die 530W-Versiond es BeQuiet L7 eine gute Wahl. 


Wo willst Du denn kaufen?


----------



## Renier (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo Herbboy, vielen Dank für die superschnelle Antwort.
 Ich werde hier kaufen, z.B. bei digitec.ch
Nun muss ich nochmals über die "Bücher" und melde mich später nochmals.
 Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
 Mit vielen Grüssen  Renier


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2014)

Dann wäre das diese CPU https://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Bilder&Artikel=286542

und zB so ein Board https://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=276815

und so ein Kühler https://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=169022


Grafikkarte https://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=285978  oder wenn es noch mal besser sein (ca +25% in Games) die hier https://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=285976 oder die (ca gleichgut) https://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=275091


----------



## svd (18. Mai 2014)

Der günstigere "Freezer 13" ist allerdings ein gutes Stückle besser als der "Xtreme Rev. 2".

Der noch bessere "Freezer 13 Pro" aber teuerer als der "Xtreme Rev. 2".


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Der günstigere "Freezer 13" ist allerdings ein gutes Stückle besser als der "Xtreme Rev. 2".
> 
> Der noch bessere "Freezer 13 Pro" aber teuerer als der "Xtreme Rev. 2".


 
Ich kenn nur den Freezer 13 Co, bei dem ich sicher wäre, dass der gut ist - den haben die aber nicht da.


----------



## svd (18. Mai 2014)

Ja der hat ja den Lüfter mit dem japanischen Kugellager, oder so. Hehe.


----------



## Renier (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo, tja, welcher Lüfter ist noch leise und kühlt gut unabhängig vom Preis?

 Der CPU-Kühler und Grafikkarte sind doch die einzigen Teile, die ständig Lärm machen.

Kühler Scythe Ashura - brack.ch

Kühler be quiet! Dark Rock 3 - brack.ch

Kühler be quiet! Dark Rock 3 - brack.ch

 Mit sonnigen Grüssen  Renier


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2014)

Die sind alle gut, der Dark Rock 3 ist aber schon weit übertrieben, so einen braucht man nur bei extremem Übertakten. Mit dem Ashura machst Du nichts falsch, der hat nen riesigen Lüfter, muss also nicht so schnell drehen, um viel Luft zu bewegen. Aber aufpassen, ob der passt; der ist 16,1cm hoch - da scheitert man mit vielen Gehäusen.

Bei dem Cooler Master, was Du nehmen willst, sind laut PCGH Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced im Test  16,5cm Platz, wenn man keinen Seitenlüfter benutzt


----------



## Renier (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo, vielen Dank für den Hinweis. 
Der Cooler Master CM 690 II ist zu wenig breit - daher nehme ich den CM 690 III.
 Bietet Platz für Luftkühler bis zu einer Höhe von 171 mm, Grafikkarten bis 430 mm und hat Staubfilter. Stütze für Grafikkarte. 
Oben kann man eine Festplatte (Sicherung) andocken.


----------



## Renier (5. Juli 2014)

Welcher CPU-Kühler ist für Sockel LGA 1150 und CPU Intel Core i7-4790S (nur 65 Watt), ohne zu übertakten, empfehlenswert?
Vielleicht der Scythe Mugen 4 (120mm)? 
Geräuschpegel 5,3 - 28 dBA, Gewicht 625 g, Gleitlager, Drehzahl 400 - 1400
Mugen 4: CPU Kühler, Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe


----------



## svd (5. Juli 2014)

Der Mugen ist ein Klassiker. Auch dessen vierte Generation wirst du bedenkenlos nehmen können.

Sonst ist zB der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CO auch gut und günstiger.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2014)

Der Mugen ist allerdings in der Tat an sich schon was zu viel, wenn Du nicht übertaktest. Kann gut sein, dass ein günstigerer genau so gut/leise kühlt, daher auch wie ich oben auch schon erwähnte ruhig den Freezer 13 CO nehmen.


----------



## Renier (5. Juli 2014)

*ASUS Z97-PRO (WI-FI AC) (LGA 1150, Z97, ATX)* mit CPU Intel Core i7-4790S (nur 65 Watt)
Das Mainboard hat einen Grafik-Chip - ist da noch eine Grafik-Karte nötig um einfache
Spiele, z.B. Flugsimulator, zu spielen?
Vielleicht zusätzlich eine Club 3D HD 7750 oder R9 270X ?


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2014)

Renier schrieb:


> *ASUS Z97-PRO (WI-FI AC) (LGA 1150, Z97, ATX)* mit CPU Intel Core i7-4790S (nur 65 Watt)
> Das Mainboard hat einen Grafik-Chip - ist da noch eine Grafik-Karte nötig um einfache
> Spiele, z.B. Flugsimulator, zu spielen?
> Vielleicht zusätzlich eine Club 3D HD 7750 oder R9 270X ?



ähm ...
auch in den 2 Monaten hat sich an dem was Herb gesagt hat, nichts geändert und warum willste schon wieder die Kombination machen die rausgeschmissenes Geld ist?
Außerdem hat das Mainboard kein Grafikchip sondern die CPU liefert auch Grafik die so auf dem Niveau einer R7 250 und von der S Version auch die Finger lassen und sich von den 10 Watt weniger nicht blenden lassen


----------



## Renier (7. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Hinweise.  Werde nun die CPU Intel Core i7-4790 ohne S einsetzen, denn nur die hat Intel Clear-Video-HD-Technik. Intel bewirbt seine CPUs mit Core, dass diese für Spiele keine Grafikkarte mehr benötigen?
Die Intel® Iris™ Grafik
Spielablauf und Grafik mit Optimierung für Intel® Technik
Nur auf Niveau einer R7 250?


----------



## svd (7. Juli 2014)

Puh..., du kannst den Leuten hier wirklich vertrauen. Alles, oft langjährige, PCler aus Leidenschaft und/oder Überzeugung. 
Die gucken idR, dass im Spielerechner nur ordentliche/sinnvolle Hardware verbaut wird.
Und jeder Spielerechner eignet sich zum Arbeiten. (Der Umkehrschluss funktioniert allerdings nicht.)

Die Iris Pro Grafikeinheit des i7 kannst du vergessen. Intel lügt zwar nicht, wenn sie behaupten, zum Spielen sei keine extra Grafikkarte nötig...
sie sagen dir aber nicht, dass sie damit "Freecell", "Solitär" und "Candy Crush Saga" meinen.

"Richtige" Spiele auf, eh nur, mittleren Details, in Auflösungen bis zu 1366x768? Das würde selbst mit der doppelten, zu erwartenden, Grafikleistung keinen Spaß machen.
Brauchbare, im Prozessor integrierte, Grafikeinheiten gibt's nur bei AMD. Und selbst diese werden für Flugsimulatoren nicht ausreichen.

Der momentane Preis-Leistungs-Tipp ist halt der Xeon E3-1231v3, nebst einem ca. 70€ teueren H97 Board, dazu mindestens eine R9 270X,
bis maximal einer R9 290X.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2014)

Wenn er uns nicht trauen kann, wem dann... ^^


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2014)

Dass die CPU (wenn es stimmt) auf die Leistung einer R7 250 kommt, mag zwar sein - aber eine R7 250 wäre ein Grafikkarte, die ich keinem empfehlen würde, der spielen will. Das müsste man am Preis von ca 60€ auch sofort bemerken. Damit "laufen" zwar einige Games, vor allem ältere - aber das ist echt Kokolores, so was zu nehmen bzw. bei einer WERBEaussage, dass eine Grafikeinheit in einer CPU so stark sei, auf diese Leistung zu setzen. Wenn Intel da behauptet, dass die CPU wegen SO einer Leistung zum Spielen geeignet sei, dann ist das so, als würde Dacia seinen SUV "Duster" als "für die Rally Paris Dakar geeignet!" bewerben...  

Vor allem: du postest nun ne CPU, die 40€ mehr kostet als die, die wir empfehlen, dazu noch ein Board, das 60-80€ mehr kostet als nötig - von dem Aufpreis allein wäre schon locker eine AMD R7 260X drin, die logischerweise schneller als eine R7 250 ist, und zwar mal eben lockere 80-100%. Und die 260X wäre wiederum das, was ich grad so - wenn man unbedingt sparen muss - als "okay" zum Spielen empfehlen würde. Eine 270X zB ist wiederum nochmal ca 40-50% schneller.


Und für SO nen PC wäre alles unterhalb einer R9 270X - wenn man halt auch spielen will - fast schon eine Beleidigung für die CPU


----------



## Renier (7. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort die hilft, mein Wissen schrittweise zu erweitern.


----------

